# looking for Patricks Day paterns



## americancanuck (Apr 4, 2011)

Our local Hero Club does the decorateing in the community center. For Valentines Day I gave them a couple of dozen themed ornaments that they painted and hung up on the walls and windows. They did a fantastic job! I would like to continue doing this for all of the holidays. That said, now I would like to find some paterns that can be used for St Patricks Day. Christmas stuff abounds but I haven't had much luck finding anything for this Irishmans favorite holiday. If anyone could give me some leads it would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I have a nice ornament set here on my site:

http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/product/SLD380

I also have a candle tray that is St. Pat's theme with shamrocks.

Sheila


----------



## me5269 (Jun 19, 2012)

Steve Good has a few on his site.


----------

